# Heresjohnny 2015



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Too windy for fog, and the ghost were wind challenged, but all in all it was a big step forward in my home haunt. Below are some pictures, followed by a video. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Terrific job! Well laid out and lit great. Flying ghost are the best. I especially like the waving skeleton on the roof.

Kudos!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Wind challenged or not, that is is beyond impressive. I think this is more like a giant leap as opposed to a big step.   Your pics are breathtaking.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

I love those ghosts....nice theme to just do all haunt with those creepy specters. And you didn't miss the details either...creepy hands, creepy movement. Excellent!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:This is just a gorgeous display and hauntingly beautiful. I loved how the wind brought your ghosts to life and your graveyard is just extraordinary! Such a detailed and artistic haunt, I look forward to it every year. I love your last minute ghost, he is amazing. Walt would be proud!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

The ghosts look great! Your cemetery lighting is perfect as well.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^What Pumpkin5 said - hauntingly beautiful and a great example of how wind can be your friend.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Everything turned out great! Interesting about the wind. We've been plagued with it for the past 5 or 6 years but had none this year. Your ghosts really stood out because of it! Awesome display!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I guess if I was smart I would build something that worked in the wind, but then the wind wouldn't blow....


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I agree with everyone that in this case the wind was a plus. Very nice layout.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Really nice Johnny!
Excellent lighting too!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great as usual ... another successful display of your talent.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey everyone, thanks for the comments! Its nice to know my work is appreciated by other home haunters!


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

Great looking display. .Love your lighting


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I love your ghosts! I think the wind added to their movement. Cool display!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nice, your ghosts are very spooky, I love the movement.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love beautifully done lighting - great job!


----------



## yardhauntessen (Jul 28, 2015)

Looks really good i love the light compositation


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks again everyone! The lights were pretty simple, a blue fire and ice light on the right, and a red spotlight on the left. I had maybe 10 LED spots on some of the tombstones closest to the road.


----------



## morrisdirector (Mar 15, 2015)

Dude, you're a master at creating those ghosts. The way they are constructed, lit and move. WELL FREAKIN' DONE!


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Top notch and first class. Love the floating ghost. Don't forget to take down the waving skelly when you pack up ... or you could just leave him up there to guide Santa's sleigh in another month.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

morrisdirector said:


> Dude, you're a master at creating those ghosts. The way they are constructed, lit and move. WELL FREAKIN' DONE!


Thanks!



SCEYEDOC said:


> Top notch and first class. Love the floating ghost. Don't forget to take down the waving skelly when you pack up ... or you could just leave him up there to guide Santa's sleigh in another month.


The little girl across the street always waves back and says 'hi' to the skeleton


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

Aw! Future haunter!


----------

